# Gothic 1 Einsteigertipps?



## erkosh (31. August 2005)

Hi

Ich habe mir vor über einem Jahr Gothic 1 für 10,- Euro geholt.
Ich hatte es auf meinem alten Rechner installiert und angespielt.
Leider fand ich das Spiel nicht so toll.   
Doch da es jeder Rollenspiel-Fan lobt, denke ich das ich was falsch gemacht habe. Deshalb:
Habt ihr einige Einsteiger-Tipps für mich??

Außerdem kann man sich ja einem Lager anschließen.
Ich weiss nicht genau, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Man kann nur zaubern lernen wenn man sich einem bestimmten Lager anschließt????

Danke im voraus


----------



## Rinderteufel (31. August 2005)

erkosh am 31.08.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mir vor über einem Jahr Gothic 1 für 10,- Euro geholt.
> Ich hatte es auf meinem alten Rechner installiert und angespielt.
> ...



Zaubern kannst du grundsätzlich in allen Lagern lernen. Im Sumpflager lernst du es von einem Templer.
Im Alten Lager musst du dich später entscheiden, ob du den Gardisten oder den Feuermagiern beitreten willst. Um zaubern zu können, solltest du natürlich zu den Magiern gehen. Im Neuen Lager war es auch so, glaube ich. Da musste man sich zwischen Söldnern und Wassermagiern entscheiden, aber da bin ich mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## erkosh (1. September 2005)

Kann ich mehreren Lagern beitreten, oder muss ich mich für ein Lager entscheiden?


----------



## bsekranker (1. September 2005)

erkosh am 01.09.2005 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mehreren Lagern beitreten, oder muss ich mich für ein Lager entscheiden?


Die Entscheidung für ein Lager ist endgültig - wenn du beigetreten bist, musst du in dem Lager bleiben.
In ein zweites kann man foglich auch nicht eintreten, da du als Angehöriger eines Lagers in den anderen Lagern meist an Ansehen verlierst.


----------



## erkosh (1. September 2005)

bsekranker am 01.09.2005 01:04 schrieb:
			
		

> erkosh am 01.09.2005 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was unterscheidet die Lager?


----------



## Larry_C (1. September 2005)

erkosh am 01.09.2005 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was unterscheidet die Lager?



jedes lager hat eigene aufnahmequests. wenn du dich für ein lager entschieden hast, kannst du trotzdem (bzw. musst du auch) in den andren lagern aufgaben erfüllen. also im prinzip isses völlig wurscht, für welches lager du dich entscheidest.  ausserdem musst du dich nicht gleich entscheiden - du kannst dich mal in allen lagern umschaun und mal abchecken was da so läuft bzw. welche aufnahmebedingungen an dich gestellt werden. du kannst nichts falsch machen und du hast keinen zeitdruck - spiel einfach mal drauf los.

ich hab das erste mal auch einige zeit gebraucht um ins spiel zu finden. am anfang wirkt alles ziemlich konfus und nichts passt zusammen. man irrt rum und hat keinen plan. mit der zeit nimmts aber immer mehr formen an und die atmosphäre und neugierde packt gnadenlos zu


----------



## Homerclon (1. September 2005)

erkosh am 01.09.2005 03:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 01.09.2005 01:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nur die "Politik".

Aber im Sumpflager kann man nur bis zum 4. Magie Kreis lernen.
Im Alten und Neuen Lager, kann man bis zum 6. Kreis lernen.

Im Neuen Lager muss man erst Söldner werden bevor man Magier werden kann.
Im Alten Lager muss man sich entscheiden, Gardist oder Magier. (bzw. mit einem Trick kann man auch erst Gardist werden und danach Magier)

Tipps:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G1DB/guide_tipps.htm#headline_1
Da sind die wichtigsten.

http://mondgesaenge.de/G1DB/


----------



## Solon25 (1. September 2005)

Woher wissen die Kiffer im Sektenlager denn das ich Gardist bin? Hab doch bevor ich da rein bin die Rüstung gewechselt..  :-o


----------



## Homerclon (1. September 2005)

Solon25 am 01.09.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher wissen die Kiffer im Sektenlager denn das ich Gardist bin? Hab doch bevor ich da rein bin die Rüstung gewechselt..  :-o


Neuigkeiten verbreiten sich in Windeseile, du kannst nichts tun ohne das es sofort die gesammte Kolonie weis.(mit ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, die aber mit der Story zu tun haben, lässt sich also nicht ändern.)

In Gothic 3 soll dies nicht mehr so sein.(bzw. es soll länger dauern bis sich Neuigkeiten verbreiten.)


----------



## Cherisu (1. September 2005)

Ich wuerde sowieso erstmal alle 3 Lager gruendlich auschecken & saemtliche Quests erledigen, die noetig sind, um prinzipiell bereit fuer alle 3 Lager/ Gilden zu sein - sonst verpasst Du ne Menge EPs. Im Mittelstueck des Spiels - ja, da kann so ne Gilde sinnvoll sein. Im spaeteren Teil ist es aber wieder weitgehend egal, welchem Lager man angehoert, denn letztlich ist es dann storybedingt (Achtung Spoiler) 



Spoiler



das Neue Lager


. Damit ist es auch egal, ob Du Magie im Sumpflager oder woanders lernst. Die Frage ist also weniger, welches Lager es denn sein soll, sondern eher, ob Du mehr zum Kaempfer oder Magier neigst. 

Spare Dir Taschendiebstahl, aber Schloesser knacken ist sehr nuetzlich.

Und wenn Du noch einen letzten Tipp willst: Geh nicht in den Wald....


----------



## Filzlaus (1. September 2005)

Cherisu am 01.09.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du noch einen letzten Tipp willst: Geh nicht in den Wald....



Verlasse die Wege sowieso nur wenns sein muss oder wenn du die Molerats locker abschlachtest...
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das mit der Magie noch komplizierter 



Spoiler



Man kann vom alten Lager (Feuermagier) ins neue Lager (Wassermagier) umsteigen und dann weiter lernen bis man schließlich die höchsten Stufen der Magier von Schwarzmagier Xardas erlernt. Als Templer kann man meiner Erinnerung nach NICHT mehr auf Wassermagier umsatteln.


 Wenn du zaubern willst, ist Templer wohl nicht die richtige Wahl! (erklärung im Spoiler  )


----------



## Cherisu (2. September 2005)

> Filzlaus am 01.09.2005 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, wenn man Magie lernen will, ist es tatsaechlich egal, welchem Lager man sich anschliesst; man kann das Spiel so oder so als Magier fortsetzen, denn man (Spoiler) 



Spoiler



kommt auf jeden Fall ins Neue Lager und kann jedweden Weg der Magie als Wassermagier einschlagen - auch als Sumpfkrautjunky -, oder man wird eben Soeldner


. Das ist ja eben eine kleine Schwaeche bei Gothic I (im Vergleich zum 2.Teil), dass die Wahl der Gilde nur waehrend eines verhaeltnismaessig kleinen Teils der Spieldauer von nennenswerter Bedeutung ist & spaeter der Weg wieder recht eng vorgegeben ist (ich mag Gothic I uebrigens trotzdem total gerne & koennte mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, ob ich Teil I oder II lieber mag...). Es ist zwar alt, die Grafik "einfach", die Steuerung Scheisse, die Handlung vergleichsweise linear...aber ich kenne kaum ein anderes RPG, das in so hohem Masse Atmosphaere rueberbringt wie die beiden bisherigen Gothic-Teile. Also wenn ich koennte, wuerd ich sofort ins Spiel steigen, mir im Alten Lager ne Huette nehmen und mit Diego eine(n) rauchen... 
Im Ernst: Gib dem Spiel 'ne Chance, die hat es allemal verdient!!!   (...werb...werb...)
Weitere Tipps gibt's z.B. hier: www.worldofgothic.de    sowie hier:
www.mondgesaenge.de


----------



## Gajeza (2. September 2005)

Spoiler!!!:


Spoiler



Am Ende kommt man sowieso ins neue Lager, ist Storybedingt. Also wenn du dich net zwisch den Lagern entscheiden kannst, geh vielleicht eher in die anderen Lager als in das Neue.


----------



## Homerclon (2. September 2005)

Gajeza am 02.09.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler!!!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nein, wenn man dem Sumpflager Beitritt, bleibt man auch immer dort. Man wechselt *nicht* ins Neue Lager.


----------



## Cherisu (2. September 2005)

> Homerclon am 02.09.2005 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm..also wenn sich (mittlerweile) schon 2 Leute da sooo sicher sind, dann ziehe ich meine Hand aus dem Feuer zurueck...Ich habe Gothic I schon mehrmals durchgezockt, und nach meiner Erinnerung bestand das letzte Drittel immer aus einer netten Dreiecksbeziehung zwischen dem Char, Saturas bzw Lee (also dem Neuen Lager, weil 



Spoiler



das Alte Lager fuer den Char nicht mehr zugaenglich ist und das Sumpflager keine Moeglichkeiten mehr bietet ausser fuer das Chillout nach Feierabend - so dass jede Weiterentwicklung also im Rahmen des Neuen Lagers, sprich bei Soeldnern oder Wassermagiern stattfindet


), sowie Xardas dem Schwarzmagier.

Aber wie gesagt, 10 000%ig weiss ich es nicht mehr.

Aber wie ging es dann noch gleich mit dem Char weiter, nachdem das Sumpflager seinen Oberhirten und den Krautpantscher veroren hat? Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das einzige, was man dann dort noch tun kann, handeln und Zweihaender steigern bei dem einen Templer..?? Magie hat man dann eh schon bis Stufe 4, also auch damit Sense...Was sonst war es also, wenn nicht das Neue Lager???


----------



## Dumbi (2. September 2005)

Man kann defintiv im Sumpflager bleiben, kann man z.B. in einer  Komplettlösung nachlesen:
_Da Du jetzt aus dem alten Lager verbannt bist kannst, oder solltest Du jetzt zum neuen Lager überwechseln. Als Feuermagier mit mindestens dem 3. Magiekreis wirst Du feierlich in die Gilde der Wassermagier aufgenommen, als Gardist wirst Du Söldner. Als Templer bleibst Du Templer, da Du ja nicht aus dem Sumpflager verbannt wurdest_
Wollte nur mal nen Link posten, wo das jeder nochmal nachlesen kann.


----------



## Larry_C (3. September 2005)

hat nicht wer ein video gedreht von dem spiel? er könnte es sich vorher anschaun und dann entscheiden ob ers spielt..........


----------



## annon11 (3. September 2005)

Also Gothic 1 ist in dem grunde sehr leicht und macht darum auch sehr viel Spaß,weil man da sehr leicht zu einen Multitalent werden kann.Ich habs so gemacht ,dass ich erst Sölder geworden bin und dann Wassermagier und dann Dämonenbeschworer.Dann ist man in Nah und Fehrnkampf unbesiegbar.Und bei Gothc 1 ist es so ,dass man eigendlich alle Fertigkeiten schon recht früh so hoch hat ,dass die Gegner keine Chance mehr haben.(Muhahaha ,MACHT!!!!!!  )Mann kann sich auch erst den alten Lager anschleißen und dann später wechseln.


----------



## erkosh (4. September 2005)

Larry_C am 03.09.2005 07:03 schrieb:
			
		

> hat nicht wer ein video gedreht von dem spiel? er könnte es sich vorher anschaun und dann entscheiden ob ers spielt..........
> 
> 
> Ein Video brauch ich nicht.
> ...


----------



## Larry_C (4. September 2005)

erkosh am 04.09.2005 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch etwas zur Steuerung von euch, bitte.



das is ne reine gewöhnungssache. nach ner stunde denkst du nicht mal mehr dran.

viel spass!


----------



## Homerclon (4. September 2005)

erkosh am 04.09.2005 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch etwas zur Steuerung von euch, bitte.


Leg die Maus weg und nutz nur die Tastatur.


----------



## TheMadman (4. September 2005)

Also wenn du nen ECHTEN Einsteigertipp willst 
Machs so wie ich: Starte das Spiel und lass dich in die Welt fallen. Gothic ist nämlich so, dass man es locker durchspielen kann und trotzdem ist es sehr komplex. Mit Komplex mein ich aber nicht Morrowind oder so, man verpasst auch nicht fast alles wenn man nur der Haupthandlung folgt.
Jedenfalls war ich von dem Spiel sofort begeistert wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich vorher kein Rollenspielfan war (Morrowind ist mir immernoch zu komplex bzw. bin ich doch ein bisschen zu ungeduldig 
Spätestens nach den ersten Scavangern und den Jägern unten im Tal kannst du nicht mehr aufhören zu zocken. Die Steuerung ist ein wenig blöd, besonders Handeln fand ich immer ätzend (erst das Erz rübertransporteren, dann die Ware und schließlich auf die falsche Maustaste kommen und nochmal von Vorn beginnen) Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon Gothic2 gezockt hast, aber wenn du es vorhast solltest du erst den 1. Teil spielen, sonst wirds sicher langweilig.
Egal, spiel Junge, spiel


----------



## annon11 (4. September 2005)

Genau Gothic for ever !!!!!


----------



## Cherisu (4. September 2005)

annon11 am 04.09.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Gothic for ever !!!!!





> Also wenn du nen ECHTEN Einsteigertipp willst
> Machs so wie ich: Starte das Spiel und lass dich in die Welt fallen. Gothic ist nämlich so, dass man es locker durchspielen kann und trotzdem ist es sehr komplex. Mit Komplex mein ich aber nicht Morrowind oder so, man verpasst auch nicht fast alles wenn man nur der Haupthandlung folgt.
> Jedenfalls war ich von dem Spiel sofort begeistert wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich vorher kein Rollenspielfan war (Morrowind ist mir immernoch zu komplex bzw. bin ich doch ein bisschen zu ungeduldig
> Spätestens nach den ersten Scavangern und den Jägern unten im Tal kannst du nicht mehr aufhören zu zocken. Die Steuerung ist ein wenig blöd, besonders Handeln fand ich immer ätzend (erst das Erz rübertransporteren, dann die Ware und schließlich auf die falsche Maustaste kommen und nochmal von Vorn beginnen) Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon Gothic2 gezockt hast, aber wenn du es vorhast solltest du erst den 1. Teil spielen, sonst wirds sicher langweilig.
> Egal, spiel Junge, spiel




Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!  Ich habe sehr oft von Vergleichen zwischen Gothic und anderen RPGs gelesen (bes. oft ging es um "Was ist besser: Morrowind oder Gothic?").  Gerade bei Gothic habe ich so langsam den Eindruck gewonnen, dass sich da ganz scharf die Geister scheiden: die einen lieben es, die anderen finden es ziemlich besch.... . Viele bekritteln die die mangelnde Freiheit im Vgl. zu Morrowind, und bes. oft eben auch die Steuerung.

Die Steuerung IST nicht besonders gut gelungen, aber es ist tatsaechlich so, dass das eine Sache von einer halben Stunde Gewoehnungszeit ist, und danach kann man eigentlich (fast) garnix ehr bemaengeln, allerhoechstens ab & zu das Herumgekrame im Inventar - so war das Inventar denn auch (fast) das Einzige an der Steuerung, was fuer Gothic 2 ueberarbeitet worden ist...weil die Steuerung im Grunde naemlich garnicht sooo schlecht ist, sondern nur gewoehnungsbeduerftig.

Was den Tipp mit dem "einfach reinfallen" betrifft: Das ist genau das, was man allen Leuten mal nahelegen sollte, die Gothic nicht so prickelnd fanden & finden. Es spielt sich eben ein wenig anders, man MUSS vorsichtig agieren, man IST ueber weite Strecken hinweg ein ziemlich schwaches Wuerstchen & MUSS eben aufpassen, in welche Taeler oder Waelder man reinlatscht, und man MUSS z.T. sehr aufpassen, was man zu anderen sagt...

In der Hinsicht unterscheidet es sich doch deutlich von fast allen anderen RPGs, die meist mit "leveled lists" oder gescriptete Begegnungen arbeiten; in Gothic dagegen ist die komplette Welt - einschliesslich der verschiedenen Ecken, in denen ebenfalls gleich von Anfang an rotzestarken Kreaturen hausen - von Anfang an vollstaendig & total frei begehbar. Mit anderen Worten: In Gothic geht es mehr als in den meisten anderen RPGs darum, sich WIRKLICH in den Charakter hineinzuversetzen (Stichwort ROLLENSPIEL   ) & sich genau zu ueberlegen, was man tut. Es geht hier sehr stark um Athmosphaere und eben so ganz & gar nicht um Hack'n Slay.
Darum-ja: Lass Dich einfach reinfallen!


----------



## TheMadman (5. September 2005)

Was ich an Gothic auch noch besonders mochte, war diese Ironie. Gerade im Sumpflager hat man genau gemerkt, dass der namenlose Held nicht alles so ernst nimmt was die Leute im Minental glauben. Er will einfach raus! Bei Gothic2 war es dann noch krasser im Kloster 
Das viele das Game beschi... finden liegt einfach daran, dass sie Morrowind gewöhnt sind. Ich hab Morrowind auch gezockt (aber net viel) und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Gothic im Vergleich eben kleiner und weniger umfangreich gilt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, dass es als Rollenspiel an sich verrufen wird, schließlich "kann ja jeder Anfänger mit dem Spiel zurecht kommen" und sowas stößt vielen sauer auf (so wär es bei mir sicher auch!)
Ich mag an Gothic, dass man sich stundenlang mit der Welt beschäftigen kann und in dieser Zeit etwas mehr zustande bringt als einen Haufen Bücher gelesen zu haben 
Ich zähle jedenfalls die Tage bis Gothic3, jetzt im Herbst pack ich erstmal wieder Teil 1 +2 mit Addon raus. 
So jetzt hab ich genug gelabert. Es kribbelt auch schon wieder bei mir


----------



## Annah (7. September 2005)

Ich kann es auch nur zu 100% weiterempfehlen!  
An die Steuerung denkt man recht schnell nicht mehr,dazu ist das Spiel einfach zu spannend.
Selbst wenn die Hand andere steuerungen so sehr gewöhnt sein sollte:Gothic ist es wert,die Hand umzuerziehen!   
Ach ja:töte niemand,wenn Dir wer dabei zuschaut!


----------



## Cherisu (9. September 2005)

> Annah am 07.09.2005 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propos Steuerung: Ich habe vorgestern meiner Schwester mal Gothic I auf den Laptop geknallt (und...yep...sie ist nun suechtig!!!  ). 
Als ich ihr es erklaeren wollte (Steuerung & den ganzen Tralala), hab' ich erstmal selbst gestutzt - Laufen, Links-rechts usw. laeuft nach der Installation zunaechst standardmaessig ueber die Pfeil-links, Pfeil-rechts, PFeil-rauf & Pfeil-runter-Taste, und auch sonst laeuft eigentlich wenig so, wie man's von anderen Spielen gewoehnt ist.

ABER man kann ja erstens die Steuerung sowieso grossenteils so hinkonfigurieren wie man's moechte;
zweitens kann man einfach im "Steuerung"-Menu ganz unten die "alternative Steuerung" anwaehlen, dann hat man in fast jeder Hinsicht die von anderen Spielen vertraute Steuerung (also das uebliche Steuerkreuz mit A-S-D-W usw).
Weshalb dies "alternative" und nicht "Standard"-Steuerung ist & man das erst umstellen muss, bleibe dahingestellt, aber jedenfalls braucht man sich mit dieser "alternativen Steuerung" im Grunde UEBERHAUPT nicht umgewoehnen - das einzige, was ein wenig gewoehnungsbeduerftig bleibt, ist das Inventar...

Viel Spass noch!!!


----------



## Genius2 (9. September 2005)

Die Aufnahme in das "alte Lager" ist meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten.


----------



## Homerclon (9. September 2005)

Cherisu am 09.09.2005 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Annah am 07.09.2005 23:48 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Dies ist nicht die Standard-Steuerung weil die Gothic 1-Steuerung als Tastatur Steuerung gemacht wurde, die Maus wird nicht genutzt, die gehört zur Alternativen Steuerung.
Und ausser man ist Linkshänder wird man dann wohl eher mit den Pfeiltasten steuern als mit WASD.


----------



## Cherisu (10. September 2005)

> Homerclon am 09.09.2005 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, aber:
Nein, das ist tatsaechlich NICHT die "Standard"-Steuerung von Gothic, sondern eben die "Alternativ"-Einstellung.
Aber diese "Alternativ"-Einstellung bei Gothic (A-S-D-W und der ganze Kram...) ist bei den meisten anderen Spielen mit Ego-/3rd-Person-Ansicht Standardeinstellung (jedenfalls seit Quake I) (Bsp: Quake, Morrowind, Spellforce, die 3rd-Person-Perspektive bei Neverwinter Nights, und weiss der Henker bei welchen Titeln noch...). Also mit der Gothic-"Standard"-Einstellung kome ich persoenlich ueberhaupt nicht zurecht...wozu umgewoehnen? Aber bleibt natuerlich jedem selbst ueberlassen.

So, und das folgende hab' ich vorhin in 'nem anderen Thread zu Gothic geschrieben, weil sich's dort gerade angeboten hat, aber im Grunde passt es hier auch gut her, von wegen "Tipps zur Steuerung":

Allgemeiner Tipp fuer den Nahkampf:

Solange man mit der Kampfsteuerung noch nicht wirklich gut ist, UND solange der Held im Nahkampf (gilt v.a. fuer Einhaender) noch ungeuebt ist (oder auch schon Stufe 1 "geuebt" hat), faehrt man mit abwechselnden Links-Rechts-Schlaegen schon ganz gut.
Die schnellsten "ungezielten" (bzw. einem einfachem Schema folgenden) Schlaege ergeben sich jedoch -meines Wissens nach - mit folgender Tastenkombi:

[Strg] + [W] -> [Strg] + [A] --> [Strg] + [W] --> [Strg] + [D] --> [Strg] + [W] -->
--> [Strg] + [A] usw. 
Mit anderen Worten also "links-rechts"-Abfolge, jeweils unterbrochen durch einmal Angriff nach vorne [Strg-W].

Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass [Strg] + [W] eine etwas groessere Reichweite hat als andere Schlaege (bietet sich z.b. am Anfang gegen Molerats an, da diese zwar zunaechst heranstuermen, aber in einigem Abstand verharren & von da an eher "konternd" reagieren).

Durch verschiedene Tastenkombis sind gute Kombos moeglich, aber wirklich effektiv werden diese erst, wenn man Ein- bzw Zweihaender auf Stufe 2 ("gemeistert") gebracht hat; davor sind diese Kombos zwar gut fuer 2 oder 3 schnelle Hiebe, sodann aber macht der Held eine meist unwillkommene "Pause" in der Schlagabfolge; daher faehrt man meist mit o.g. Tastenkombi besser. 

Gut ist bei Gothic ja auch, dass man gut "Trockenuebungen" mit der Nahkampfwaffe machen kann, die genauso animiert sind wie in realem Kampf.
Sobald man Ein- oder Zweihaender also auf Stufe 2 gebracht hat, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, die speziellen Kombos, die ab dieser Stufe moeglich sind, zu lernen.

Viel Spass!!


----------



## erkosh (12. September 2005)

ich habe das spiel gespielt bis ich im alten lager war dann dort bisschen verplant rumgelaufen.
dann wollt einer schutzgeld von mir dann hat mich so ein anderer typ reingelegt: ich bin mit ihm rausgelaufen weil ich ihm helfen sollte dann hat er mich hinterrücks angegriffen  
da dacht ich mir: so jetzt läufst in den wald und machst paar viecher kalt. ABER die haben mich kalt gemacht. und dann noch die steuerung.
und nirgendwo aufträge

alles klar: deinstalliert

aber ich werd es allein wegen den ganzen antworten von euch spielen 
@alle:thx

das einzige problem ist ich bin zur zeit in der world of warcraft. wenn meine wow-sucht bisschen nachlässt spiele ich versprochen nochmal gothic 1
wenn´s taugt auch gothic 2 gibt´s auch schon für 10 euro


----------



## Cherisu (13. September 2005)

> > erkosh am 12.09.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## meier242 (14. September 2005)

erkosh am 12.09.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> (kürz, kürz)
> 
> aber ich werd es allein wegen den ganzen antworten von euch spielen
> @alle:thx
> ...



Damit triffst Du eine der besten Entscheidungen Deines PC-Gaming-Lebens  . Und auch wenn G2 (samt Addon) inzwischen überall für wenig Geld erhältlich ist und G1 technisch sicherlich überholt ist, lohnt es sich, zunächst G1 zu spielen: Du wirst in G2 viele "alte Bekannte" treffen. Es macht schlichtweg mehr Spaß, G2 zu spielen, wenn man den G1-Hintergrund kennt.

Und um Deine Gothic-Motivation zu steigern, weise ich gerne darauf hin, dass die Gothic-Teile zu den wenigen Spielen gehören, die ich trotz Zeitmangels, Termindrucks usw. mehrfach durchgespielt habe - und bei G2 habe ich direkt einen neuen Rechner gekauft, um es mit angemessener Hardwarr spielen zu können (ein Problem, das sich inzwischen wahrscheinlich nicht mehr stellt).

Viel Spaß! Und zweifellos wirst Du so wie viele hier _danach_ auf G3 warten......

meier242


----------



## juppa (23. September 2005)

erkosh am 31.08.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mir vor über einem Jahr Gothic 1 für 10,- Euro geholt.
> Ich hatte es auf meinem alten Rechner installiert und angespielt.
> ...



aich würd sagen du musst einfach so bis 5 stunden spielen dann machts erst so richtig spass (der anfang is auch bei gothic 2 nen bischen lahm


----------

